# Looks like we have a Joker here



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Ok...Someone here must have gotten a chuckle from my pickup of the Viaje Roman Candle because I just received a box from SBC. Inside was a fiver of PG 15th Celebrations which are also 9x50. No note inside the box either. Seeing as how much these sell for someone better come forward so I can return a bunker buster of epic proportions > Whoever this was/is I am truly humbled :vs_cool:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Hahahaha that's awesome. Eager to see you smoke one of these bad boys now lol 



Nicely done


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Another great smackdown!! Well done anon!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Hahahaha that's awesome. Eager to see you smoke one of these bad boys now lol
> 
> Nicely done


I'm afraid too :vs_laugh:


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Someone is being sneaky and wrecking shop!

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Hmmm, 
Nicely done Mystery bomber!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Jeeeeeeeeeze, sending those kind of sticks almost seems like a threat, lmao...


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Sticks of dynamite sent through the mail...nice!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

What did the Midget say to the pickpocket? I can’t believe you would stoop so low! Nice hit!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Very nice

Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

My goodness what a bomb! 
Looks like you're gonna need a lot of time on your hands between this and your previous crate of dynamite.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

If I had known about them I would certainly have sent ya some. 
My @Gumby-cr smasher is just about finished with it's acclimation phase.
Then I will return the favor of the smokes you sent my way. Got to hold up my end of the trade.


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Now that's funny!!!!

I see a trend starting......I wonder how many truly big cigars there are out there?


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

kacey said:


> If I had known about them I would certainly have sent ya some.
> My @*Gumby-cr* smasher is just about finished with it's acclimation phase.
> Then I will return the favor of the smokes you sent my way. Got to hold up my end of the trade.


Figured it was you for a second there but I guess not. This mystery bomber is killing me. The only other person I think it might be hasn't posted anything for like 5 days now...


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Gumby-cr said:


> Figured it was you for a second there but I guess not. This mystery bomber is killing me. The only other person I think it might be hasn't posted anything for like 5 days now...


5 days huh... Sounds like an admission of guilt to me.....

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Lol. How much time will to take for your RH to stabilize after putting those logs into storage?


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

What’s the smoke time on a stick that large?


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

the camaro show said:


> What's the smoke time on a stick that large?


https://media.giphy.com/media/hEwkspP1OllJK/200.gif


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

the camaro show said:


> What's the smoke time on a stick that large?


Never smoked a PG that large. The Viaje Roman Candle I think I tapped out at 4 hours and 45 minutes and still had like an inch and a half left. Might not be until Fall when I light up one of those.


----------

